# Leprecata?



## tyguy35 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry I likely spelt that very wrong. I was wondering how this worked. Did it happen naturaly or scienificaly with and injection of semen or something like that. Were they coaxed. I'm just interested in how te two different types caught each others eyes?


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2012)

Some people mix species. Males of most species will mount just about anything when that urge strikes them, so if there is a female of a different species in their enclosure, they will take any port in a storm, so to speak...

Personally, I feel that this should not happen, and that we should work to preserve the genetic lines that we have in captivity.


----------



## Baoh (Apr 20, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> Sorry I likely spelt that very wrong. I was wondering how this worked. Did it happen naturaly or scienificaly with and injection of semen or something like that. Were they coaxed. I'm just interested in how te two different types caught each others eyes?



Artificially by proximity, but nothing more. I would like one or two someday so that I can observe their growth and behavior first-hand.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally, I feel that this should not happen, and that we should work to preserve the genetic lines that we have in captivity.
[/quote]

Well said. I'm a definite backer of this. Same with travencore and elongated. They are not the same but can be bred together. I don't believe this should be occurring as well as any species.


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2012)

tortadise said:


> Personally, I feel that this should not happen, and that we should work to preserve the genetic lines that we have in captivity.



Well said. I'm a definite backer of this. Same with travencore and elongated. They are not the same but can be bred together. I don't believe this should be occurring as well as any species. 

[/quote]

DITTO a thousand time


----------



## Neal (Apr 20, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> Sorry I likely spelt that very wrong. I was wondering how this worked. Did it happen naturaly or scienificaly with and injection of semen or something like that. Were they coaxed. I'm just interested in how te two different types caught each others eyes?



In the wild, the two types wouldn't ever meet each other. But in captivity, I don't think the tortoises care very much if they are mating with a member of the same species or not...so this type of thing happens "naturally". I think in some cases, the owners kept the two types of tortoises together with the intent of producing leopracatas.

There's a member here, N2TORTS that has a couple. I think they're ugly, but some find them nice looking.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 20, 2012)

I done like how they look either. Theres a reason why I keep so many species because they are each their own unique species. I find the beauty and differences in even redfoots from different countries. I can't stand people that do that. Even with dogs. I mean really come on chi weenie, puggles. Greedy humans.


----------



## Neal (Apr 20, 2012)

tortadise said:


> I done like how they look either. Theres a reason why I keep so many species because they are each their own unique species. I find the beauty and differences in even redfoots from different countries. I can't stand people that do that. Even with dogs. I mean really come on chi weenie, puggles. Greedy humans.



I'm the same with leopards, unfortunately they're genetics are so diluted they're all pretty much mutts, with few exceptions, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep. All for a dollar.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 20, 2012)

Tom said:


> Some people mix species. Males of most species will mount just about anything when that urge strikes them, so if there is a female of a different species in their enclosure, they will take any port in a storm, so to speak...
> 
> Personally, I feel that this should not happen, and that we should work to preserve the genetic lines that we have in captivity.



^^Well said.


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2012)

Neal said:


> I'm the same with leopards, unfortunately they're genetics are so diluted they're all pretty much mutts, with few exceptions, as far as I'm concerned.



Totally agreed here. I wish this was not the case...


----------



## skottip (Jun 9, 2012)

Let me know if anyone wants to see some pics of them.

I think they are awesome....

Scott


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 9, 2012)

skottip said:


> Let me know if anyone wants to see some pics of them.
> 
> I think they are awesome....
> 
> Scott



If like to see


----------



## Zamric (Jun 9, 2012)

My personal oppinion about leopracatas is that they are beautiful and their existiance is no worse than that of the Black and White stripped Boa Constrictor.

It has always been the way of mankind to breed favorable traits in our pets and livestock. The Tortoise is just our latest attempt.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 9, 2012)

skottip said:


> Let me know if anyone wants to see some pics of them.
> 
> I think they are awesome....
> 
> Scott



I would love to see some pics.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2012)

Zamric said:


> My personal oppinion about leopracatas is that they are beautiful and their existiance is no worse than that of the Black and White stripped Boa Constrictor.
> 
> It has always been the way of mankind to breed favorable traits in our pets and livestock. The Tortoise is just our latest attempt.



Black and white striped boas were created by breeding members of the SAME species.


----------



## Oogway (Jun 10, 2012)

i say artificial selection is okay as long as its within the same species, and it could actually occur in the wild. I also believe that the fun part of having a tortoise and other animals is creating a habitat native to where they live. All in all against cross-breeding. I wouldnt like being cross-bred with a monkey!


----------



## skottip (Jun 10, 2012)

I will post a few pics later. I am actually working today. Owning a business has its perks, and sometimes not so much. lol

Scott
I think many of you will be suprised. They are beautiful. If you had to describe what they look like, it would be 50% Leopard, 50% Sulcatta. 

Maybe in the meantime, someone can tell me how to post pics. lol

lol Just figured out how to add pics.


----------



## Zamric (Jun 10, 2012)

Tom said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > My personal oppinion about leopracatas is that they are beautiful and their existiance is no worse than that of the Black and White stripped Boa Constrictor.
> ...



...and the Mule?


----------



## Moofahsa (Jun 10, 2012)

Very interesting!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jun 11, 2012)

Zamric said:


> ...and the Mule?



The mule is an intrageneric hybrid between a male donkey (_Equus africanus asinus_) and a female horse (_Equus ferus caballus_). The rarer hinny is obtained by crossing a male horse with a female donkey. In both mules and hinnies, males are always sterile. Rarely, however, female mules and hinnies can be fertile, probably because female mammals have two X chromosomes, while males have only one (Haldane's Rule).

People have been producing mules (and occasionally hinnies) for centuries, because although sterile, they have the surefootedness of the donkey, but the tractability of the horse. Also, except for their sterility, they are very healthy (hybrid vigor).

Intrafamilial hybrids, however, are not healthy (at least in mammals). A hybrid between an Asian elephant (_Elephas maximus_) and an African elephant (_Loxodonta africana_ or _L. cyclotis_) dies during infancy at the latest.


----------



## expo tort (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't say I like the idea of hybrids roaming freely in the wild. But it would be nice to have some of these hybrids in settings where people can still see them but not take advantage of them for profit.


----------

